# Parm/Walnut Bruschetta



## kadesma (Jun 26, 2006)

_This is so yummy, I have to confess, we dueled to the finish over these _
_Hope you'll enjoy them too._
_3/4-c. fresh grated parmesan_
_3/4-c. evoo_
_1/2-c.finely chopped walnuts_
_16 (1/2in.) slices french bread_

Combine 1/2-c. of the cheese,1/4-c.evoo and 1/4-c.nuts in FP. Process til almost smooth.
Brush both sides of your bread with the remaining 1/2-c. evoo. Arrange on baking sheet. Broil 30 seconds on each side or til light brown. Spread the slices with the cheese mix. Sprinkle with the remaining 1/4-c. chhese and 1/4-c walnuts. Again broil til cheese begins to melt. 
Serve immediately
makes 16 servings
enjoy,
kadesma


----------



## corazon (Jun 26, 2006)

That looks delicious!  I'll have to try them out this weekend maybe.  Thanks kadesma!


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 26, 2006)

Thanks, K.  Looks really good.


----------



## Michelemarie (Jun 26, 2006)

Another great one from you! Thanks alot!


----------



## kadesma (Jun 26, 2006)

Hope you all get a chance to try this it is so good.If it stays this hot tomorrow I'm making this to go with either a nice fruit salad or a tossed grren salad and ice tea for lunch..Thanks for letting me know 

kadesma


----------



## middie (Jun 27, 2006)

I like it already !!!!!!!


----------



## kadesma (Jun 27, 2006)

middie said:
			
		

> I like it already !!!!!!!


_Thanks Middie _

_kadesma_


----------



## bethzaring (Jun 27, 2006)

Kadesma, When I saw this recipe I went straight to the kitchen to tell my bread machine to start making a loaf of french bread, this recipe looks wonderful, thanks for posting!


----------



## kadesma (Jun 27, 2006)

bethzaring said:
			
		

> Kadesma, When I saw this recipe I went straight to the kitchen to tell my bread machine to start making a loaf of french bread, this recipe looks wonderful, thanks for posting!


Thank you Beth,
I hope you enjoy it as much as we do. 
kadesma


----------

